# Mirrorless Camera Forum - New Section!



## 4Nines (Nov 26, 2012)

ThePhotoForum.com is happy to announce a new forum section dedicated specifically to Mirrorless Cameras!

So if you have any questions, comments or information about these cameras post them up here :thumbup:


----------

